# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) شروحات :  فيديو معايرة الهاتف بتطبيق الطريقة الأوتوماتيكية

## Sma_Inka

*
سبق و أن :تبت موضوع سابق عن معايرة البطارية 
و أعطيت الطريقة اليدوية التي تأخذ وقتا طويلا 
 اليوم جئت بطريقة أخرى و بشرح فيديو عن طريقة المعايرة 
 أوتوماتيكيا بتطبيق متوفر على متجر البلاي سطور 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (  المرجو النقر للدعم وفقط )   *

----------


## imagine47

شكرا

----------

